# I think we had another earthquake tonight...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

I knew something was up with all the unseasonably hot weather. We had a small earthquake last evening, and we just had another one. The dogs don't seem to react like the cats do. The cats zoom under the bed...well I should say cat. Right now we only have one.

those of you in the snow...it might be beautiful here but these earthquakes are very scary.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Small LA earthquake anyone else feel it?*

Yep we did, the house shook and it was loud but nothing fell off the walls this time. It seems to happen when I am home alone...or in the warehouse at work.

One never really gets used to it...sort of feels like when you are driving on snow, you put on the brakes and you don't know where or when it will stop...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*well gee, it seems to have snowed here too...*

The dogs were very active on the couch just now, thought I'd check to see what they were up to...

Seems my daughter left the toilet paper roll on the floor again! It does snow in Southern California! The havanese way.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Those quakes must be really scary-I couldn't imagine!!
I'm so used to hurricanes that quakes and tornadoes scare the heck out of me.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm relatively certain that I would not like earthquakes......


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Earthquakes would scare me as well. I hope you never have any big ones. I have family in San Leandro, so I do worry about them. We have hurricanes here that I am so sick of. We want to move when the housing market improves a little.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had an earthquake in GA a few years ago and it was so strange! I don't like any extreme weather, it's too scary to feel so out of control.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Didn't feel it up here!

Growing up in CA I'm used to earthquakes, but the idea of a hurricane or tornado is terrifying to me.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Even though I love Spring, I have mixed emotions since that means it's tornado season here in what's known as tornado alley. Thank goodness for all the advances in earlier detection and alerts. Can they alert you before an earthquake hits?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I think they can, but only in a general way, Vicki. I have noticed my cat throws-up before an earthquake. Primitive detection system. Personally, I am more afraid of tornados and hurricanes. Just more fatalistic re The Big One. 1989, Loma Prieta, was really bad, though. Traumatic. But I think people who haven't grown up here are more worried than we are, somehow.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My granddaughters are terrified of tornadoes. Everytime the sirens go off they get hysterical (I'm a big chicken myself!) My DH took a pic of us last year hunkering down in our laundry room with pillows on our heads. We laugh at it now but at the time we were scared spitless!


----------

